# CERF



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie and Stogie BOTH go in for their CERF testing tomorrow. I really should have done Goldie already, but she turned One Dec 31st, and all the sudden its almost Sept? Where did the months in between go? This year has FLOWN by. Must be all the traveling we have done. And Stogie will be One on Oct 3rd. He was just born a few days ago...its amazing!

Wish them well! Ill post the results.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie and Stogie both passed with flying colors! 
Everyone was wanting to see the two Havanese. It was nice, they were good with everyone. Goldie did growl at a HUGE Golden and Stogie blessed the room with a big stinky poop. Those were the highlights of the trip. 

The longest part is the paperwork. The test doesnt take long at all. She didnt make them read from the eye chart, thats a good thing!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea!!!!! Way to go Melissa's dogs!!!
That's FUNNY that Stogie pooped. (well, since he's your dog)


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

BTW, Cru will be getting his patellas & cardiac testing done in a few days. 
I hope he doesn't POOP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats to Goldie & Stogie...the paperwork is crazy isn't it...and they charge you for 'typos', what's up with that?

Good luck to Cru...I hope he passes with flying colors too!!


----------

